# Think "Spring" with this knit scarf--Spring Garland Scarf!



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Leaves, always lovely in every season, inspire the essence of spring in this leafy garland. Knit this lacy scarf to keep you warm while thinking spring! The scarf features twisting leaves running up the center, while bordered on the sides with an easy lace pattern. The bottom edges make a nice rippled edging to compliment the pattern. You knit this from the bottom up in halves then join in the center. There are written as well as charted instructions!

Finished measurements after blocking are: 85 long x 6 ½ wide.

Yarn: 460 yards of fingering weight. Sample used 2 balls of Knitpicks Palette in color--Macaw; 100% Peruvian Highland Wool; 231 yards/50 grams.

Needles and Notions: Size U.S. 5 straights plus 1 spare to hold stitches; yarn needle to work Kitchener stitch and weave in ends.

This is also a matching scarf to go with the Holiday Garland Wrap! Each has its own special style. You can find this pattern for a purchase of $3.99 in my Ravelry, Craftsy or Etsy stores. Go to these links:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-garland-scarf
http://www.etsy.com/listing/176986279/spring-garland-scarf


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful. Think Spring!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How lovely to see this pretty scarf and think of spring! It's 11 degrees here AGAIN!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it! Would be perfect for St. Patrick's Day too!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

You have some very pretty designs and this is another one.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Love it! Would be perfect for St. Patrick's Day too!


oh yeah--I didn't even think of that!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty scarf. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Melody has the most beautiful collection of scarfs I have ever seen. Add to this that she is very helpful answering 
questions to problems. In my case, she saw my question on the Forum and quickly came to my rescue.


----------



## KerryM (Oct 20, 2011)

Love this pattern and the yarn colour is just gorgeous, going now to download


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love that strong colour tooxx


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful scarf.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful. Dreaming of spring!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------

